# Who retails Blends of Distinction?



## PaulH (14/4/16)

As a newbie - can someone direct me to the nearest retailer of Blends of Distinction near Bryanston


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (14/4/16)

Thread moved to "Who has stock" so vendors can reply directly

Tagging @Blends Of Distinction


----------



## DougP (14/4/16)

Hi Paul if you check our sub forum you will find a list of our vendors or alternatively you can visit our website for more details

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (14/4/16)

@Silver thank you for that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PaulH (14/4/16)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Hi Paul if you check our sub forum you will find a list of our vendors or alternatively you can visit our website for more details


Many thanks


----------



## SAVapeGear (14/4/16)

Also available from www.savapegear.co.za


----------

